# Hearing protection



## Hawkeye7 (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone use those ear plugs with baffles? The ones that allow you to hear normal levels but block out blast? 
If so, what brand and where did you order or purchase them? Did they work for you? Not interested in the headsets for hunting. I want to hang onto what hearing I have left. Thanks.


----------



## bluewaterhunter (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes I do use the rubbery ear plugs, from sun up to sundown too. Use a little saliva to get them in gently. They tend to be a little big for me, so, I don't bury them. They go under my full head thin camo mask. It helps hold them in position. You can't hear quite as well as without them, but it is worth this loss to have the protection. They get a little old after many hours of use, and I will sometimes take a break, superstitiously hoping big boy will come out to play while I have them out. My son wears them too. When you pull the trigger, the explosion is blocked. They work great. Have read a thread where the writer was not satisfied, but was using them at the range!!! Have seen them sell for either ~ $10 or 20. I just buy extra's when I find them for $10. Everyone should be wearing these, huh, what'd yu say?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 11, 2010)

Try the Allen Sound Sensor. Folds to fit in your pocket and muffles loud blasts while allowing normal conversation. WORKS

http://www.amazon.com/Allen-Company-Profile-Hearing-Protection/dp/B001F0M2U0


----------

